# Added liver to diet......dog doesn't seem to like it



## Petrucci914 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I've been feeding our Rosie raw for a couple months now. I usually would grind up chicken drumsticks, carrots, some broccoli, and gizzards/chicken hearts. I then supplement that with Solid Gold Seameal. I just got a hold of chicken livers and I tried putting some in her food and tried grinding it up with her usual food. With the whole livers in there she ate everything except them. With grinding the livers up she would eat a little bit of the food but she'd spit up some of it or ignore it. Will this improve, or did I just buy a bunch of food that she'll now not eat? I was told that livers are the best addition to can have for raw food but now it may have 'tainted' her food.

Thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You can try giving tough love a chance or feeding liver frozen instead of ground.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My Doberman would refuse to eat liver when it was totally thawed, but now she will eat it mostly or totally frozen. If I "mess up" and accidentally thaw it all the way and she forgets about liking liver and refuses to eat it, I'll just shove it down her throat which she doesn't mind at all.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

im sure my dog would eat my liver if i stood still long enough lol,i usually feed 1 liver meal a week but have to admit she does like it semi frozen,karen


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I can get both the pups to eat anything I want, however for Leo I have to hand feed him his liver meal. He likes it when I chop it into quarter sized pieces and give them from my palm. May be something to try, I know for him I believe he I'd worried that he isn't suppose to eat somthing that tastes/smells so different!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep I will piggy back on giving the liver frozen...Buddy loves it that way!!!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

lucky was picky about liver at first, she eventually started to eat it frozen (tough love approach) and then one day I offered it totally thawed to see if she had gotten a taste for it and to my surprise she slopped the whole thing down. She now eats liver thawed all the time, the only organ she will not eat thawed is kidney, she has to have that frozen


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

My dogs will not eat liver regardless if it's thawed, frozen, partially frozen, boiled, whatever. The only way they will eat it is if I make it into jerky for them. Same with heart and spleen. They won't eat kidney no matter what.

Why are you grinding your dog's food and why the vegetables?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Organs are funny things. I only have big problems with kidney and to be honest I think it smells of pee so I have no idea what I dog would think of it. As for liver I can feed beef without a problem, lamb issues chicken not a chance. In order of fattyness that is also true. I would tough love but to be honest she east the beef with out issues and I can mix in the kidney and get to all out the way in moment so I don't bother.

The way I got her to eat the fatty ones was to warm it in the microwave first.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Sheba didn't like beef liver but I had a bunch so I ground up some chicken and put the liver in it while grinding. I also sprinkled it with some powdered garlic and she ate it without any problems. She eats the chicken livers without any problems either. 
The powdered garlic seems to help....


----------



## h&j (Nov 9, 2010)

Halley wasn't into raw liver either...but she loves it cooked, so I just barely fried some, and put it on top of some uncooked liver...she ate it all without coming up for air. I hope soon I can go completely raw with it, but I think we're making progress.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Shelby would not eat raw liver at first. She would inhale the dehydrated stuff. I started giving her teeny tiny pcs at first. I did that for a few weeks, slowly making the pcs bigger. She now inhales the raw liver. I don't feed an entire meal of organs since it's a little much for them, so they get a few pcs every night.


----------



## hamblekg (Feb 1, 2011)

Try cooking it. I just boil mine and the dogs go nuts. They really don't like it raw. As there are no bones in liver - there's no problem unless you hate cooking liver <G>. ttfn


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Doesn't cooking interfere with the absorption of some nutrients?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

One of ours, Aussie wouldn't eat liver at all. For months I was having to put the liver in the back of his mouth and hold his head up to make him swallow it. I guess he got tired of that because he all of a sudden started eating it on his own.


----------



## Apocatequil (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it depends on consistence and that will we put some extras there. 
Some dogs, like mine , don't want to eat all livers. They definetely like them in slices, even melted. 
Gallblader - it's also important, because if it is near to those liver it makes those 'dish' just bitter and some dogs don't want to eat it.
Eventually, you can remove it.
If we talking about extras - I give my dogs liver with some vegetables - for example liver+carrot/liver+broccolli. I don't know it is proper, because I customize my dog's barf diet to my little girls weight (it is small - chihuahuas ) and to my allergic Desi. But it seems to be okay.

ps: Sorry for my English. If You didn't understand me - I try to explain it simplier.


----------



## Petrucci914 (Apr 5, 2011)

She does love the freeze-dried liver. With the raw liver she just spits it out. I'll have to try it frozen. If I grind it up and mix it, she eats it fine but doesn't inhale it as quickly as she usually does. 

I grind her food because it is much easier to portion it out and I think it is easier and cleaner for her to eat. I do add some vegetables sometimes because in the wild they are exposed to a bit in the stomachs of their prey. Carrots and broccoli are very rich in nutrients.


----------

